# Thinking about starting a planted tank in the Marina Cubus.



## malissaaaaa (Oct 27, 2011)

So I originally bought the Marina Cubus to start up a simple Betta tank, but I had an idea to make it a planted Betta tank, but I'm not sure if the stock light would produce enough light for plants to grow.

Now my question is, has anyone used the Marina Cubus stock light for their tank and was successful in growing their plants in there? 

Also I did see a video on YouTube where they did use the stock light, but they were also using natural light. I wasn't planning on using natural light at all, because I know that hair algae will start growing in it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Stock light wouldnt grow anything in my experience. I tried to do the same thing and failed. Java moss stayed and alive and so did java fern but with no real growth. Both of those plants will live in the dark for a while anyway. Get a better LED light...


----------



## DrGonzo (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah just use a desk lamp you'll get far better results.


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

there are a few people who've planted their cubus here. do a quick search for "cubus" and check 'em out! they have inspired me to do the same  i am just getting mine set up now. 

my plan:
- cubus
- azoo palm filter (HOB) 
- rio mini sun LED lamp
- fluval shrimp stratum
- driftwood (couldn't find any small rocks I really liked)
- undecided on plants (thinking flame moss and maybe a very small crypt...but also really want a carpet of HC or even moss or like riccia or something)

i will just keep a couple of my CRS probably...but i've also tossed around pfrs or CBS for something different. one of the LFS here has an even smaller cube set up similar to mine with 2 CRS and 2 Boraras brigittae.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Ive had pretty good luck with sticking it by a window that gets late afternoon sun. Otherwise yea the stock light is very weak. This picture shows the cubus at the brightest time of the day.


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

mot - your cubus looks amazing! anyway we could get a FTS and list of flora/fauna? i'm so intrigued! what plant did you use as your carpet ?


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Pedropete - I dont want to jack this thread so I updated my journal on the cubus to answer your questions (JP's Cubus tank (56k warning))


----------

